# Let's do extravagant "Dear Diaper Fairy" letters...



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

:LOL

Let's see your most extravagant requests!









I'll start...

Dear Diaper Fairy,

If you have an extra $110 lying around, would you please get me the instock poodle skort soaker from Righteous Baby? http://www.righteousbaby.com/store/ It is adorable... Thanks!

Yours truly,

Kim and Katie

Your turn! Don't be shy -- no one is going to think you're begging because these are all unrealistic! :LOL This is JUST for fun...


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Dear diaper fairy,

This is going to be my first Thanksgiving where I'm not going home, and my ILs hate me so it's just going to be dh, Vinny and I. I am scared of making a turkey, and very depressed I won't have my mom and dad and entire family around. Please send a turkey diaper thisaway to cheer me up.

Thank you diaepr fairy,
Jenny


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Awwww... I hope you really DO get a turkey diaper...


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy
Please take the time to add me to your list.

Just kidding. I have too many diapers


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

Please send me more RB FLAG (size 1 OR 2.. maybe 2s!) fleece shell sets. They are my new love. But darnit if one is my limit right now.

And hey, while you're at it, why not throw in a dozen solid-color-dyed or tie dyed premium and/or infant prefolds! And why not a couple dyed playsilks. And some sweet smelling lanolin and/or wool wash. And some Mother Ease Air Flow covers in Medium or M/L... but in the new prints!! And, heck, you might as well dump in some more fleece covers and/or pants because I'm feeling some fleece







these days.

Sincerely,
A BIG dreamer that only sent in her diaper fairy info TODAY so is not really on the list but I wanted to playt his game, darnit!!

...

(hey, a girl can dream, right?)


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
Please buy this washer for me :Graphite Kenmore Elite I love its extra featues such as "auto extra rinse" and " Saturated super soak" just perfect for doing diaper llaundry.

If you could deliver it and install it too....you might have to move this hidous stuffed chair out of your way though...you could haul it to the dump on your way out of town. Thanks, your a sport!

Love,
Ruf


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

hehe

Dear blessed diaper fairy,
I have been dealing with anal retentive, snooty, back-stabbing, gossipy neighbors who hate me and my recent use of cloth in our shared coin-op has put them over the edge. Mind you- I have minded my own business- never done anything to them. So we are moving now to a beautiful place just south of us next to dear friends, where I will have my own washer and dryer(new)and a yard for dd and ds, and wonderful neighbors who are friends of ours. But, dear diaper fairy- all of this has been so stressful for me!







dd's birthday is in less than a month- I really should be teaching myself to knit more so I can knit the 7 pants I have yarn stashed away for, nobody is buying much of my stuff on the TP, and now we have to move in two weeks!I am not lookinh forward to movingtwo children into anew haven that willneed baby-proofing all over again.







.
So, dear sweet diaper fairy~if you can find it in your heart to sprinkle your lovely dust this way, I am in need(ha-need







) of the following comfort items: wool pants or longies for a slender 2T and a fast growing 3 month old, advocacy tees, colored fireflys, funky-printed fitteds, or anything FMBG.








Yours truly,
Leila

wow, that was fun








But I feel like a total smooch for writing it!!!!Haha


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Dear diaper fairy --

We would love 1 dozen el bees, 6 xs and 6 small for the new baby. And while we are at it how about a couple pair of newborn Mosaic Moon longies to go over the el bees?

Thanks so much,

XOXOX

Morgan & baby

:LOL


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
I'm new to cloth diapering and am trying to build my "stash" for my 2 ds. I've run out of funds and keep finding wonderful diapers that I'd love to try! I'd love a firefly, FCB, FMBG AIO, elbee, FLAG, daisy doodle, a whole stack of dyed ubcpfs, and sooo much more! So, if you have any of these diapers just laying around and they happen to be size med just drop them off at my place!

Sincerely,
Sara


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I love dreaming!

Dear Diaper Fairy,

Mosaic Moon.

Love,
Stephanie


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

If it involves silly fun, I'm in on it!

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I know you're a busy lady, so I'll make your job easy and just ask for a billion dollars. See really, I'm doing this just for you. It's all about you. That way you won't need to do all that busy flying around, grabbing everything I ask for. I can just go shopping for all the nappies myself!
However, if you really enjoy a difficult life, then who am I to take that from you? As you know, we don't do any wool due to allergies. So I'd like some fleece or PUL covers snap covers that Lily can't piddle through. While we're at it, let's have those covered embroidered with happy flappy bats, or big colourful flowers, or grateful dead pictures. Let's have one of them with a chopper for daddy, one with a Canadian flag for half our family and one with a British flag for the other half of our family.
Then let's add in about 20 FMBG AIOs and fitteds all with hemp fleece. Oh and don't forget the silk and hemp fitteds from Luxe.
And then a suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper seekrit transport device that will instantly teleport my entire stash home for Christmas and then back here again.

Yours truly,
MamaDaednu


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I'm not on the list yet but I'm going to play anyway! I'd love a few FCB's size 1 and maybe a couple of El Bees to try. I'd also love a couple of Mosaic Moon Longies for my 2 girls.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
We would







any Hyena diaper or cover that you have. The size doesn't matter b/c I have a dc in small/mediums & a dc in large/x-large & another little one on the way. We need any kind of newborn/small dipes for our one on the way. I have been drooling over the "I'm Still Me" Dragonfly print diaper bag for months now. Thanks Diaper Fairy for reading our letter









AmiBeth,
Brayden,
Colby & baby on the way


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I would love to get some awesome fitteds in awesome prints for my 30lb toddler boy that aren't hemp, or have only hidden hemp--one that fits him perfectly. And covers that never leak would be an added bonus! While you are at it, would you mind sending a maid to clean up the house so that I can pet said precious diapers all day long, and put them on ds? Oh yeah, I would love a cook that doesn't cook just "kid" meals as well! Thanks! You are the best, Diaper Fairy, and thanks for all your hard work!

Sincerely Yours,

Beth


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

Dearest Diaper Fairy,
I know you are busy flying around the world, dropping little fluffy packages for all the cloth diaper wearing babies. But could you swing by my neck of the woods and leave some black rainbow Mosaic Moon Longies? And maybe some cute dip dyed ov fitteds to wear under the longies? We would greatly appreciate it!
Love always,
Amy


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not on the list either but I'll play









Dear Diaper Fairy,

Please could you send my sweet girl Bethie anything from Grow Me a Rainbow. Mommy loves pretty pre-folds! I just realized that's not really extravegant....hmmmm..how about some El bee's everyone is talking about? A dozen hand dyed would be nice.









Love,
Brandi


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I could save up and buy just about anything I wanted, but it is the hyena thing that keeps getting me...

I think it would be neat to just try out a kool sheep soaker and an elbee

but

when I saw the Righteous baby Georgia Okeefe inspired flower I was heartbroken.


----------



## Calysto (Sep 9, 2004)

Dear Fairy,

Since DD can no longer wear wool or hemp I would really appreciate some non hemp maybe velour inner fitteds and some fleece covers. If you are really feeling like the wonderful, beautiful, gracious and intelligent fairy that I KNOW you are... Would you be so kind as to grant me a half a dozen OC color Fireflys, a half a dozen velour lined FMBG fitteds in outrageously beautiful prints, a half a dozen Peewell fitteds and a few out of this world luxurious fleece covers? I know I can count on you fairy!! Thank you!!









Lacey

This is so much fun!!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Dearest Diaper Fairy,

Could you please send Boo & LadyBug matching longies ?

I'm not picky as to who makes them, but like extendable cuffs and adjustability in the waist, so that they will grow with my babies.

Maybe throw in matching sweaters and hats too ?

Thanks a ton !

We love you


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy;
I know you're quite busy spreading the diaper fairy love. This Christmas we are going to visit my ailing grandparents in the midwest so they can meet their first great grandchild. It will be cold and my little SoCal babe is not used to cold weather so could you please send her some longies? Even if they are not hyena-ish? We don't have any and Squeaker needs to keep warm as she's not used to anything cooler than a balmy 70 degrees (mommy spend all her $ on airline tickets)







and maybe a matching longsleeved top and a playsilk or two to keep her occupied....
(my dream pair would be purple cashmere w/ celtic knots







but I don't think they exist).
Thank you sweet diaper fairy.








Lots of Love
Suzi & Squeaker


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Ooooh! I haven't been added to the list yet, but I'll play!

Dear Diaper Fairly,

I've almost got my idea of a "perfect" stash except for 2 things:

Longies, longies!! Beautiful boyish knitted longies!! Anykind, we're not picky about brand here!







DS is 3 mos. w/shorter rise but BIG belly! A beautiful chunky monkey!

6 RB FLAGS sz.2 to make an even dozen! (Since I've become OCD about dipes! LOL ) They fit DS so perfectly!!

Oh....and while we're at it...un-limited fluffy paypal so DH won't frown at me when he gets the mail!

Thanks Diaper Fairy!

Jesse and Luke


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
A few simple requests, that's all.... a tartan fuzbomb with matching kilt (2T should do), a dozen elbees- 6 m & 6 L, 2 pairs of longies and 2 soaker shorts. Anything from mosaic moon, KSS, KIYP would do















Love & kisses,

Siobhan


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I haven't posted much lately, but want to join since I found out I'm pg a couple of weeks ago. I'l like the Very Baby diaper and AIO patterns b/c I do love to sew. BUT b/c I can't sew all the time I'd love a dozen small elbees and a dozen FCB 1's, maybe a few 0's for fun, but the kids I've grown so far get big in a HURRY! Maybe 1 or 2 Tootsweet newborn wool covers in the Italian wool.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Please bring all of these mamas their most extravagent wishes!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Dear Diaper Fairy,

While you are traveling around the world fulfilling the wishes of these wonderful mamas, would you mind stopping in Guatemala?

I don't need any diapers. I just need a bum to put them on, and that bum just seems like it is just never going to get here.

So, if you happen to be flying past anyway, just make a stopover and nudge a lawyer, social worker, judge, US embassy worker.. whomever needs nudging that day and bring our little girl home to her mama's and papa's arms and into her awaiting fluff.

Love, Holli

Dearest Diaper Fairy,

Skip my request please and bring this oh-so-deserving mama what she wants most of all. The rest of us already have the bums to diaper.

Please Diaper Fairy, do what you can. Thanks.

Love,
Judy


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
Dearest Diaper Fairy,

Skip my request please and bring this oh-so-deserving mama what she wants most of all. The rest of us already have the bums to diaper.

Please Diaper Fairy, do what you can. Thanks.

Love,
Judy

That's my request too.


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
Dearest Diaper Fairy,

Skip my request please and bring this oh-so-deserving mama what she wants most of all. The rest of us already have the bums to diaper.

Please Diaper Fairy, do what you can. Thanks.

Love,
Judy

I couldn't agree more.

Holli, I don't know you very well but I've read some of your Blog and you just have so much love in your heart. I'm just praying that your babe will be in your arms soon.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I know you are busy but I hope you have time to fulfil this one request. Ds is in Huggies Pull-ups because more than anything we need good quality AIO training pants in size 2t-3t with side snaps for easy changes. If they could be cute prints like dragons and castles that would be great. And also TTCing after loss has really got me down. A beautiful wool soaker for my next baby would really cheer me up.

Thank you Diaper Fairy,
Your Devoted Follower Shannon


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
Dearest Diaper Fairy,

Skip my request please and bring this oh-so-deserving mama what she wants most of all. The rest of us already have the bums to diaper.

Please Diaper Fairy, do what you can. Thanks.

Love,
Judy

Yes Diaper Fairy,

Please bring Holli a bum to diaper.

However, if sthat bum happens to come clad in a tartan fuzbom w/ matching kilt or something cute I'm sure Holli & Liam won't mind.


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy







,
What I would like more than anything is a whole bunch of yummy, wool yarn. I have recently learned how to crochet my own longies and would love to crochet some for my sweet cloth diapering mama friends







. Then I can help YOU by sending you longies to send out to all of them!









Thank you!
From your Fairy-in-Training


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I would be ever so grateful if you would send me about $2,000 to spend just on diapering items :LOL but if you really want to shop we need longies, it's already getting cold here. Also we would love more sz 2 RB Flags, a matching sz large Fuz Easy and firefly set in purple, a large Kiwi Pie cover and some Night Lights. Also I would love a nice big changing table to store our diapers in, a mini shower and a Big zippered wetbag that has two compartments.

Thanks a bunch

*Actually this is the list of things I am wanting to get to finish dd's stash!!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy, I was wistfully thinking about the small grape Fuz Easy Wool cover that Lori has instock for the little pea, but we really don't "need" anything, and I'm sure there are mamas who do.







And please bring Holli and Liam a baby to wear all those diapers they have before you even think about bringing fluff to our house!! We're already so blessed


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not even on the list, but I'm bored so I'll play, too!
First, I totally agree with y'all that Holli should get a bum to diaper. If the diaper fairy has any energy left after that round-trip to Guatemala, I'd like to try lots of things. I'm still new to this whole CDing thing...
some size2 RB FLAGs and an RB swim diaper (we take ds to a swim class every week, and right now I'm using a ubcpf inside swimming trunks, but it just gets so soppy), an ElBee (just to see what all the fuss is about), a Fuzbomb (so I can see how it compares to the Fuzeasy), maybe a few SOS, some of those BeccaBottoms UT AIOs I keep hearing about, oh and some REAL fluffymail. I would so







to try a FCB. I tried to get some off of ebay a few weeks ago, but the bidding went out of my price range. Oh, and a KiwiPie and a silk/hemp Luxe. Is that all??Yeah, so that's my dream list. At least, for now, until I find more stuff to add. A girl can dream can't she!!!


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Dear Diaper fairy,

I would really like to try some of the hyena items that everyone is talking about-having a puppy on my bum sounds fun! And some more wonderoos for daddy. And some nice soft fleece covers for over the flats that mama likes to use. I would like to try wool too, but mama's afraid she'd ruin it-could you convince her to try it? And maybe you could find a colored prefold or a cute fitted somewhere-I'm tired of wearing white.

What do YOU like, little diaper fairy? Do your fairy babies wear little bitty cloth diapers?

Thanks!
CJ, the amazing typing 6 month old.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

There are so many things I am longing to try, but my dp hasn't found a new job yet, so I still have NO money.









I would love to try organic cotton diapers from the following:

Essential Mother (Peace of Cloth oc diaper w/ oc thread, oc elastic & metal snaps, if avail.)
Sugarplum Baby
Sugarbums
KHW
Natural Simplicity
KP oc semi fitted snap-ins (and I guess I would need an organic wool cover for them to snap into)
SOS

My baby currently wears a large, but I wouldn't mind having some XLs, too.

I also need more SugarPeas organic cotton doublers (w/o microfleece).

Some day I would love to have a new one of each of the two kinds of 100% organic cotton diapers from El Bee Baby (w/o sidewalls).

If you could send some organic cotton fabric (especially sherpa) my way, as well as some oc elastic and size 16 metal snaps, I will try my best to make my own diapers.

And as long as you're in the neighborhood, do you think I could have these adorable
Moss Feet Shoes for my son? (Note: He has big feet for his age.) Thanks.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*

I don't need any diapers. I just need a bum to put them on, and that bum just seems like it is just never going to get here.


dear df,

please bring holli a little bum. call me crazy but right now i'm wanting this more than diapers. it would so help me to carry around my little cd'd babe. thanks df.

your pal,


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

:


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
dear df,

please bring holli a little bum. call me crazy but right now i'm wanting this more than diapers. it would so help me to carry around my little cd'd babe. thanks df.

your pal,

Now, I don't want to accidently get the thread moved..







: but I







it too! I have the lilac, and it is my fave!!! But the pink is sooooo scrumptious. I hope it flies to you on the wings of


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Dearest Diaper Fairies.

I know you are a sisterhood and theres more than one of you.







But love just doesn't know boundaries.

I confess that I covet the TyeDyeDreams/Mosaic Moon combos. I struggle with my envy, but I just can't help it. Please don't think I'd ever begrudge what happy little bum gets to wear it though. But I can't deny that I covet the beauty those Mamas come up with.

I also covet the tartan kilt and bomb from the FuzGang. If the Royal makers woudn't mind finding the Moore tartan that'd be swell.

I've met Holli and Liam and they are wonderful people who could use a bum to diaper post haste. I mean NOW.

In fact, I think you should just be sending sweet baby and Mama things to all. We should celebrate ClothDiaper Day, where everybaby wakes up to a fresh, new fluffy diaper of their dreams. When is ClothDiaper Day? Um... I'll be back, I need to google the holiday and get back with the details







(although if someone knows the details of the special holiday, please feel free to share those details NOW)


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh Diaper Fairy,

It's me again. Maybe if I write enough letters you'll visit me










But, after you visit Holli (GET HER FIRST!!), then.. oh my... I never knew such beauty existed until I saw that silk brocade pink zolowear sling. I'd love to carry my dd's cloth bum in that. *swoons*

Judy


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Let me preface this by saying we don't need anything, but here goes anyway.

Dear Diaper Fairy,

Please bring Holli a baby to wear all those diapers she have lovingly collected over the last few months. And please help out the mamas who want to do cloth but truly can't afford even prefolds and proraps.

And then when you're done feel free to stop by here with medium organic cotton fireflies -- a rainbow of six would be nice.







And DD could use just a few more luxebaby silk liners for overnight. And while you're at it we would love, love, love some dyed premium prefolds. I think that's all for now.

Thanks so much sweet fairy!

p.s. If you're handing out pink zolos please drop one here. :LOL I've been looking at that page several times a day for a while now but just can't justify a new sling for an 18-month old.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
Dearest Diaper Fairy,

Skip my request please and bring this oh-so-deserving mama what she wants most of all. The rest of us already have the bums to diaper.

Please Diaper Fairy, do what you can. Thanks.

Love,
Judy

Ditto!! WHat a wonderful thing to wish for.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Dear diaper fairy,

I'd like just one El Bee fitted in a xs or small or medium. I've never even seen one in person. I'd like to pet it and love it and give it a good home









Deana


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

First off, I would like to thank you for bringing me two presents in the past. They are must loved and used as often as possible.

Second, please bring Holli and Liam a bum to cover. That is not too much to ask, is it?

If you have any time left over, please help me find loving homes for my size 1 FCBs and help me find a trim -fitting, side-snapping LOW RISE fitted to replace them with? Maybe Celestial Baby, Kesbaby or Baby Bloomrs? Please?

Thank you and I hope my request doesn't burden you too much








Danielle


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

oooooh yes! We need a Cloth Diaper Day!!!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

Here are some brands I have always wanted to try (wool covers, girly colors/prints):
Fuz
Luxe
Kiwi Pie
Patchwork Pixie
Doodle Bottoms
Tykies








:
Love, Greaseball


----------



## sreese68 (Jul 13, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I'm content (somewhat) with my stash of MEOS, but they are such a boring color!!! Please come one night and dye them a rainbow of boyish colors, so I can wake up to fun diapers. And if you could clean the house while you're waiting for the dye to set, that'd be great!

Also, we're signing the papers on a 100yo house tomorrow. The utility hookups are in the guest bathroom. That just bothers me. It's such an elegant house, why did they do it that way??? I'd appreciate it if you'd remodel the room to break it into two smaller rooms. And I don't enjoy the idea of lugging diapers downstairs to the laundry room, so please install one of those laundry chutes. Or maybe a dumbwaiter that'd fit my diaper pail. We can't move in until January because of the work the house needs, so you have plenty of time







Oh, and could you pay for the exterior paint job or roof or something? The restoration is seriously cutting into my diaper/fabric money.


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

Dear diaper fairy,

I have been a good mom and a good wife for a long time. Could I please have some wool.... it does not have to be stitched or knitted yet, I would happily take care of that, but I nice big lot of very soft wool fabric perfect for sewing would be a lovely give for me (to feed my fabric addiction) my ds (he grows sooo fast) and other mom's who may want a home made wool cover from another faerie.....

Thank you.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I wasn't going to write you but this post kept calling my name so I couldn't stay away.









If Oprah was giving away diapers I'd hope for:

Little Caboose size 1 or 2
First Class Baby size 1 or 2
Medium Mudpie Babies
Bikini Cut Cuddlebuns
Pinheads
Small or Medium Berry Patches
FLAG's in size 1 or 2

Any small or medium front snapper with a nice amount of absorbancy (think Darling Diapers, SugarPlumBaby, etc.)
Any medium side snapper with a nice amount of absorbancy (think Cloud 9, Celestial Baby, Ivy Rose, etc.)

And I'd love a few diaper buddies

Nathan goes through 18-20 diapers a day due to the warm weather (that's year round) and his love of water. We use 90% fitteds and enjoy them but our AIO's get use too under those tight clothes. Life has been good to us and we're very thankful to have been able to buy in the last year and have such a versatile child (who can wear two sizes) but since I'm writing to the extravagant diaper fairy (or someone like Oprah) I'm sending my wish list.









I just feel really compelled to say how thankful I am for Nathan, to be able to cloth diaper and to have friends who post things like this and make me smile.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Dear Diaper Fairy,

While you are traveling around the world fulfilling the wishes of these wonderful mamas, would you mind stopping in Guatemala?

I don't need any diapers. I just need a bum to put them on, and that bum just seems like it is just never going to get here.

So, if you happen to be flying past anyway, just make a stopover and nudge a lawyer, social worker, judge, US embassy worker.. whomever needs nudging that day and bring our little girl home to her mama's and papa's arms and into her awaiting fluff.

Love, Holli

This mama needs her wish granted. I need to see her wish come true.

(I burst into tears reading your post Holli)


----------



## Jecca (Feb 1, 2002)

Dear diaper fairy......

I need AIO's or covers for my little girl. I just spent probably too much money on covers that are't going to fit long enough. I don't really have the money to buy more. I know I can sell them but I still need them.
She's adorable and about 18lbs now. I haven't had a chance to really measure her. our current fave cover the rise is 18. we prefer wahm made and we dpn't get along too well with foe.
I guess i'm not too extravegant dear diper fairy, but thats what we need, we'd love to try an assortment of aio's though in yummy variety's, we love front snaps and even apix.

thanks
miss haylee and her momma


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

Dear Fairy,
Would you please unshrink the custom BBH strawberry wool cover my DH denies shrinking








XXOO
Boobtick's Mama


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

Please bring Holli and Liam their little bum to CD (and make sure that Lily gets a loving home as well.)

Then fairy all these other deserving mamas.

If you still have some energy, my little guy needs some wool pants for the long cold winter ahead. If you could send just some nice wool yarn, and sprinkle some of your magic dust on my little fingers to make them fly with the needles, we'll be all set.

This thread has made me very thankful for my ds, and for our perfectly acceptable stash, our warm house, loving extended family and working washer and dryer.

mandy


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

This thread has made me very thankful for my ds, and for our perfectly acceptable stash, our warm house, loving extended family and working washer and dryer.


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy-

You don't know me since I'm pretty new to this CD business but if you have a chance I'd love to try some Mosiac Moon longies or soaker. Actually, any longie or soaker would do in any color and I'd love to have some dyed PF's to wear under her longies/soaker. I'm patiently waiting for a sweet momma to knit DD some longies but in the mean-time I could use some instant gratification.









Oh, yeah- if you could find it in your heart to give DH a job that pays enough for me to SAH so DD wouldn't have to go to the babysitter (who we love) and so she wouldn't have to wear 'sposies most of the day that would be super great.









-Tami


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I sold most of my stash last month and now am discovering that washing every day is HARD! I have high repect for mommas that do this full time, but with my washer being used for more things than diapers I am stressing about this.
That being said all I really want is M and Large FB. I would love to have a Black FB.....the thought of it gives me goose bumps. I love FB....they never let me down.
I would also like some more JB, some that don't have holes and serging issues.
Thats all,


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorfolkMommy*
Dear Fairy,
Would you please unshrink the custom BBH strawberry wool cover my DH denies shrinking








XXOO
Boobtick's Mama

I feel your pain. My mother denies shrinking my favorite wool soaker. Someone pointed this out to me:

http://www.kiwipie.wahmweb.com/store...llary.asp?ID=5

(scroll down to "I shrunk my cover! Help!!!")

Let me know if you need some organic conditioner. I know a diaper fairy who has an extra bottle of it.


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

Please bring me some OC cotton fireflies, medium to start. My ds is allergic to everything it seems and the chunkiest thighs a 3 month old can have. They are the best fit we've found. I wouldn't even care if they been loved by another bum first. Plus some yummy fuzeasys or fuzbombs (haha







.


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy,
FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FC B,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB,FCB!!!

We have one lonely FCB and it needs some friends!!!


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Dear Daiper Fairy,

What I would really like is some potty learning dust around here so that when I ask ds if he want to try the potty he says, "Yes please!" not "No thank you."

Also newborn fitted would be great for "Sprout" since I only have three so far. NO need to hurry I shouldn't need them for another 7 months or so. Oh and some fuz maybe a tartan.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grnmtnmama*
This thread has made me very thankful for my ds, and for our perfectly acceptable stash, our warm house, loving extended family and working washer and dryer.

Exactly! I'd feel guilty asking for anything. We have plenty now, and don't need more.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy

What I really desire is not much...









I would love a rainbow of oc Firefly's in medium
A dozen FCB size 1 fitteds
1 El bee (just to try)
Some longies in funky girly colors from BJMarketplace.

I'll be waiting with baited breath at the mailbox









tammy


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

Not on the list but ill play








Dear Diaper Fairy,
If you could please send me some Xl diapers for my toddler i would aprrecite it as right now we are in hand made ones that dont work very well and sposie pull ups. Nothing extravangent as long as they work








Thank you Diaper Fairy








Jill
p.s. if yuo wanted to send me some mediums to i wouldnt mind


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy

Please let my BF figure out how to properly install the Mini Shower so it does not leak all over the floor...and we do not have to call our landlord to come fix it.
Oh wait its too late the Mini Shower leaks and we can not reconnect the hose to the toilet for some reason until our landlord comes tonight...sometime after he picks up his daughter from daycare. Great I have to pee..








Oh and could you throw in some Jamtots 2 or 3 layer Hemp Inserts so I can use my pocket dipes during the day,a half dz pretty dyed premuim prefolds and a Luxe diaper and FMBG to try.
And Diaper Fairy my BF has a wish too... a fall hat for our son to replace the one I lost







: a week ago and can not find the same hat(sold out) or a similar one in stores anywhere.







:


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Dear Diaper Fairy,

I'm coming in here late in the game but I did so want to play this fun game.

First, and most importantly, I am hoping that you fulfill Holli's wish for a teeny tiny. That little baby in Guatemala needs to be home with her mama & papa.

Next, please fulfill all the requests from the mamas that are doing such a great thing by cloth diapering their babies. All these mamas deserve their wildest dreams fulfilled.

For me I have a simple wish. Please fly over and sprinkle some learn how to knit dust on me. If it could be learn how to knit like Mosaic Moon, so much the better. I would probably be a great knitter but I am just too overwhelmed to know where to begin.

Oh, and if you could see if you had an extra Elbee in your bag, I'd like to see what everyone is raving about.

Thank you so much for listening. Keep up the great work.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
Please fly over and sprinkle some learn how to knit dust on me.


i want this too !!!!!!!!!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

This is an excellent letter.







I second YOUR letter--for everyone and for you :LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
Dear Diaper Fairy,

I'm coming in here late in the game but I did so want to play this fun game.

First, and most importantly, I am hoping that you fulfill Holli's wish for a teeny tiny. That little baby in Guatemala needs to be home with her mama & papa.

Next, please fulfill all the requests from the mamas that are doing such a great thing by cloth diapering their babies. All these mamas deserve their wildest dreams fulfilled.

For me I have a simple wish. Please fly over and sprinkle some learn how to knit dust on me. If it could be learn how to knit like Mosaic Moon, so much the better. I would probably be a great knitter but I am just too overwhelmed to know where to begin.

Oh, and if you could see if you had an extra Elbee in your bag, I'd like to see what everyone is raving about.

Thank you so much for listening. Keep up the great work.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Dear Diaper Fairy:

I have read through the posts and thought long and hard and I wanted to write another letter. I want to add another voice to the call to bring Holli her baby. This Mamma desperately needs a bum to cover. I also wanted to ask if you could make sure that this is our month and that our TTCing is finaly succesful. If you have time after all of that I do still want training pants for ds. Oh and I realy like the idea of the tartan cover and Kilt. Could I get those in the Graham family tartan?

With much love,
Shannon

P.S. I realy love the blue dragon brocade Zolo if you have a chance.


----------

